# corn x rat ?



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

ok... so this one has me confused. 

We thought this female was a creamsicle..... the father of the eggs was an Amel corn... 

but the eggs are now pipping.... and one of them looks suspiciously like a snow. 

Does that mean then that the mother was a pale amel and not a creamsicle? 
Or that the creamsicle can carry anery? 

so the hatchling is a corn x rat, but visual snow? (icicle?) 

here's the mother...


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Some creamsicles carry anery, too.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

suppose I should have figured really...

we were expecting the babies to come out like paler anerys... it was just a bit of a surprise having a snow pop out! 

So how can you tell if the mother is actually a cross, or is just a pale amel corn?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

She definitely has ratsnake eyebrows going there 

If she was sold to you as a creamsicle, then it's best to assume she is.

As I said, you can get Great Plains Rat X Corn crosses in any flavour of morph that exists in EITHER species - it just depends on what the parents' morphs were!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

great plains crosses can, as far as i'm aware, carry most of the genes that a corn can. They don't really have any official names of morphs, I think it was Nerys who called hers anerysicle and snowsicle last year? and that has been quite popular here (it may have been used before in the states I suppose). Butter creamsicles are shortened to buttercreams, and I imagine more morphs will have that great plains element mixed into them in order to slightly change the colour appearance.

From what i've seen, anery and snow based great plains can be a little lighter, but sometimes can be a similar colour to the corns, so it's the markings, belly, head shape/patterning that you're looking for to ID rather than just the colour of the snake

Basically it means mum can still be a creamsicle, het anery.. and dad be an amel het anery, the baby will be great plains x snows, so I guess "snowsicle" is as good as any name for them.


----------

